# Upper Colorado- Yarmony



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Rookies beware, lots of flipped rafts in Yarmony rapid. Go left, then stay off the wall if you are in doubt. Also, look for beers and lost dogs and other goodies in eddies afterwards.

Also, big ass dead bloated cow was near Pumphouse on Sunday on river left.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Did the people find their lost chocolate lab around yarmony on Sunday?


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not sure. We heard that someone might have been missing a lab following a flip. I sure hope they found it. I highly recommend your hound rocking a CFD if you are hitting any rivers now.

Anyone know if those guys found their dog?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Yep, they posted yesterday, Anna was found.


----------



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

Bueno! Any idea where she was found?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Somewhere up the canyon by the railroad tracks, here's one of the threads:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/anna-the-chocolate-lab-is-safe-19146.html


----------

